# MTH DCS software release



## yardtrain (Feb 18, 2008)

I just received an email stating



"The newest software release for the DCS should be available on our ProtoSound


2.0 site (http://www.protosound2.com/) this week. We apologize for


the delays in this release; your patience is greatly appreciated."


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Ooooooo..  Great news.  Thanks for sharing!  I hadn't received any notification.   How can I get added to the distro list that you're on?   

4.0 here we come. 


Raymond


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm, last I read the beta testers received the sixth version of DCS 4.0 on Feb. 18 and they reported that it would be at least another 2 weeks  before they were thru with it...then again they could be wrong.../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif


----------



## yardtrain (Feb 18, 2008)

The "end of the week" has arrived and no sure software release. No surprise here. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


----------



## yardtrain (Feb 18, 2008)

The MTH DCS 4.0 has just been released

www.railking1gauge.com/news2.asp


I hope to try it tonight


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I updated today to 4.0 and it went smooth & works fine..

Thanks Yardtrain..


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, thanks Yardtrain.  

I'm impressed!  The response time is great with this release!  They eliminated the delay for message displays now.  It operates as fast as you can move your thumb.  NICE!  Kudos to MTH on a great enhancement software release.  


Raymond


----------



## yardtrain (Feb 18, 2008)

Did anyone backup software before updating, as it appears you can not go back?


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I still have the 3.11 and 3.0 versions that are used to reload the TIU and remote if you end up needing them.


----------



## yardtrain (Feb 18, 2008)

Posted By Rayman4449 on 03/16/2008 6:00 PM
I still have the 3.11 and 3.0 versions that are used to reload the TIU and remote if you end up needing them.

Thanks Raymond,

I did not get to try the update yet. I realized my laptop only has USB plugs, no 9 pin com port.  I need to get a adapter or drag my TIU up stairs. I will attempt one or the other tomorrow. I have a NYC Hudson & F3 ABA Santa Fe.


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Good luck.  

I JUST ran across this posted in the O gauge forums:

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1567035&CatId=447

I'm sure there are cheaper ones out there but at least this is a start if you need one.

4.0 is great.   You're going to really like it and won't be going back.  


Raymond


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

I just downloaded it to the computer, hopefully will be able to upgrade the Annie in a few days. I need to recuperate from the show this weekend. Ray, Thanks for letting me play with the new version Sunday. I can't wait to see how well it works in a more "friendly " enviroment. ( the basement ) 

Thanks yardtrain for the news and information. I found out Saturday while at the Worlds Greatest Hobby on tour show in KC about it being released. Thanks for the link to get it downloaded. 

Cliff


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Cliff,

For 4.0 you will be updating the software in the TIU and the remote. (Separate steps.)  As far as the engine sound load, it is the same UNLESS they update the sound file to provide a quillable whistle and I'm not sure they will be going back and updating the older files or not.

Raymond


----------



## yardtrain (Feb 18, 2008)

Posted By Rayman4449 on 03/17/2008 5:12 PM
Hey Cliff,

For 4.0 you will be updating the software in the TIU and the remote. (Separate steps.)  As far as the engine sound load, it is the same UNLESS they update the sound file to provide a quillable whistle and I'm not sure they will be going back and updating the older files or not.

Raymond



Raymond, So does that mean we will not  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif get a quillable whistle on our present engines?


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

That is unfortunately correct.  To get the Quillable whistle you will need either 1) a new top replacement board (~$99) or   2) a complete new PS2 board with 2x memory.    The newer boards have started shipping and you can tell if you have a newer board by looking at the bottom of the big chip on the processor board(bottom board)... the big chip will have SHARP on it.   I mean if your engine is very new then there is a chance it has the new board but I would bet it doesn't.

Raymond


----------



## yardtrain (Feb 18, 2008)

either 1) a new top replacement board (~$99) or   2) a complete new PS2 board with 2x memory.  


Did you mean to say both?


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

No, or.   The top board replacement is an intermediate step, the full replacement is required to get the full memory.

Raymond


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone know when the new shipment of MTH Big Boys arrive if they will have the quillable whistle, smoking whistle, and swinging bell standard. Also when  are they due to arrive? 

Thanks, Alan


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I down loaded and installed the new 4.0 system in the TIU and Remote. And since I couldn't wait to try it out, I unpacked my engine and tender and set them on the track. The first thing I noticed was that the sound was louder and clearer, the smoke unit seemed to function normaly, and the throttle response is instant!!!!!!!!! 
    As the train traveled around the loop, the sound di sem louder than before, and when I pushed the Protocast button, the response was faster, and when I made an announcement thru the remote mic, the engine sound din't quit, but the announcement was much louder and almost "echoed" over the engine sounds. I called fro my duaghter who was up stairs and when she came downstairs, she said that it was much louder than before and clearer. Then engine sounds did lower a little, but they did not go toatally mute. The staic noise didn't seem to last as long either. 

  I also noticed that the bell and whistle commands are more "instant". i even tried the PFA button and the PFA announcements are a little louder and clearer.

  All in all, I am very pleased with the software update. just thought I would share this.

Cliff


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

Has anyone done the upgrade using a USB->9-pin converter. There was a warning in the instructions about doing that, but those were old instructions. If it works, what exactly did you use? 

Mark


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

On the next shippment of Big Boys, I don't know when they will be here.  On the other items I would imagine they will at some point come with the quillable whistle but the other items, I doubt it was it would likely require some retooling.

Interesting on the sound changes on the 4.0.  I hadn't noticed sound changes on mine, but I haven't tried the microphone yet.  

Mark, sorry I haven't used the USB converter.   I would search / ask the question on the o gauge forums.  www.ogaugerr.com under the MTH DCS forums.

Good luck.


Raymond


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray, I think we were both too tired and too busy at the train shhow to really notice it. But I do remember the look on your face when asked if everything was okay at the thru the speaker on the Annie. I just don't think it registered to either one of us. 

Cliff


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliff,  My loco's sound a bit louder as well with DCS 4.0....

Also the Proto-Cast feature is better as it talks over the engine sounds...

I've also noticed no more CHECK TRACK messages and my bad DCS signal area's went from 4's up to 9"s...but my track voltage dropped about 1 volt, maybe the TIU is using more power for a stronger track signal perhaps??

DCS 4.0 is a great release!!


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Chucks_Trains on 03/23/2008 9:12 AM
Cliff,  My loco's sound a bit louder as well with DCS 4.0....

Also the Proto-Cast feature is better as it talks over the engine sounds...

I've also noticed no more CHECK TRACK messages and my bad DCS signal area's went from 4's up to 9"s...but my track voltage dropped about 1 volt, maybe the TIU is using more power for a stronger track signal perhaps??

DCS 4.0 is a great release!!


Thanks Chuck for confirmation on the louder sound. I started to think it was because of being in my basement, I was playing a CD thru the train this weekend and as I went upstairs, I could hear it thru the floor ( we have wooden floors ) louder and clearer than before. 
  I also like the fact that when you use the Protocast feature to talk thru the mike that the Engine sounds are no longer "muted".
  I got a few "check track" messages, but they didn't last as long as they used too. I cleaned the track and they went away. 

  Cliff


----------



## bud (Jan 10, 2008)

I used the USB converter and downloaded the 4.0 upgrade with no problem.
Noticed much improved signal response, it responds much faster and instant when giving comands.(I use super TIU)
The double click on the brake works but the boost will not start the loco.
Nice upgrade.
Bud


----------



## stumpycc (Jan 2, 2008)

I got an email from MTH last week,with a link to the 4.01 upgrade. Here is a list of the fixes of the 4.01 upgrade. 

Version 4.01 Fixes 
Variable 1 on Rev G TIU not having any voltage output or DCS signaling 
When exiting PFA playing two coupler slack sound if the speed is changed 
Boost from 0sMPH would not play coupler slack 
Engine 99 is missing from Engien List - This can only be corrected if the remote is Reset. Cloning the remote will not restore engine #99 
AIU switch relays sticking intermittently 
ACC/DEC Rates changing intermittently when using Boost/Brake 

I havent installed it yet but I hve downloaded it. Just wanted to let everyone know about them. 


Cliff


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Cliff for sharing the details. Been so busy, I haven't had time to post it. 

The 4.0 enhancements are great. Among them you can select how long you want the remote to stay on before auto-shutdown (up to 60 mins). Also you can backup and clone remotes with their new remote updater program. DCS keeps getting better and better! Alot of new features! 

Raymond


----------

